# cyclogest pessaries



## ✿Penny✿ (Mar 30, 2006)

Morning girlies
Does it matter if you continue to insert the pessaries rectally? I know this is recommended until after ET but I've got thrush (sorry TMI) so I haven't!
Surely the drug is still absorb by the body in the same way? Plus there is less leekage


----------



## *Cupcake* (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi Penny,

My clinic advise taking them rectally all the way through - as you say less leakage and no difference in absorption - just a bit more horrrid!!

Good luck! xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Penny

My clinic specifies back door only, but my first clinic specified front door!  So basically, I really don't think it matters hun, just do what is most convenient for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

There was a similar question asked on Peer Support the other day...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=216121.0

It really doesn't matter which way you use the cyclogest as it will be absorbed into your system within about 20/30mins either way. Front ways I found it didn't cause as much bloating/dodgy tum/constipation but it made a right mess of my knickers....back ways was far less messy but seemed to suffer more of the unpleasant side effects. Don't worry if you do notice anything come out after a while....progesterone is water soluable so it's suspended in oil based products...solid vegetable oil in the case of cyclogest so what you notice coming out is the waxy vegetable oil.

Just do whatever you find easiest/more comfortable as both are equally fine.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

